# Textarea Hintergrund Transparent? Welche Möglichkeiten?



## Sasser (12. August 2008)

Hallo!

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, ein Textarea durchsichtig zu machen, also 100% transparent. Man sollte aber die Schrift noch lesen können. Filter fällt dadurch ja schon weg... 

Wie könnte man das noch realisieren?


----------



## Maik (13. August 2008)

Hi,

da bleibt dann nur ein transparentes PNG als Hintergrundbild für das textarea-Element übrig.

Und für die älteren IEs (bis einschliesslich IE6), die dieses Format nicht unterstützen, empfehle ich den vorgeschlagenen Workaround in dem Artikel Cross-browser semi-transparent backgrounds.

mfg Maik


----------

